# having trouble serving the divorce application



## 4everblue (Jul 20, 2011)

My bf has been separated from his wife for more than 6 years now. Last August 2011, he applied a divorce and was doing it as a sole applicant with service by post. After he submitted several required documents, the court scheduled for a hearing date on this 25/01/2012 but might be moved because they haven't received a reply from his wife. The lawyer will now ask the court to move back the hearing and apply for DISPENSATION OF SERVICE.

Has anyone here encountered the same problem in serving the divorce application? How long does the processing of dispensation of service usually takes? What would be the best thing he could do with regards to this matter?


Any suggestions will be highly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

If they were separated for so long why the wait of 6 years before divorce.


----------



## 4everblue (Jul 20, 2011)

Boboa said:


> If they were separated for so long why the wait of 6 years before divorce.


I also asked him before with the same question *Boboa*. He told me that he never thought he will be marrying to someone again..'til we met.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

I hope everything works out to the best for you. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## 4everblue (Jul 20, 2011)

Boboa said:


> I hope everything works out to the best for you. Good luck tomorrow.


thanks* Boboa*..God Bless you.


----------



## MARRY CELEB (Jan 24, 2012)

*Divorce docs*

Looks like yr lawyer is on the right track, just hang in there.
If not all well, then substitute service, by leaving with some-one responsible etc etc. may be likely subject to court approval.
Mal Abrahamsen (Paralegal)


----------



## MARRY CELEB (Jan 24, 2012)

*Why wait for divorce*



Boboa said:


> If they were separated for so long why the wait of 6 years before divorce.


There may be many reasons, many. Maybe wasn't ready to settle again ? until now ?
Mal Abrahamsen (Paralegal) Melb


----------

